# Lhasa Apso/Maltese needs home



## AshRike (Dec 24, 2004)

Anyone near San Angelo, TX? I found this baby on Petfinder.com. I guess she's in a kill shelter. Her date for release is 2/8 and her time there is limited.

http://www.petfinder.com/pet.cgi?action=2&...w=0&tmpl=&stat=


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AshRike_@Feb 5 2005, 09:08 PM
> *Anyone near San Angelo, TX?  I found this baby on Petfinder.com.  I guess she's in a kill shelter.  Her date for release is 2/8 and her time there is limited.
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/pet.cgi?action=2&...w=0&tmpl=&stat=
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33706*


[/QUOTE]


Awww...so far away from me!







But there are several people on here from Texas. Maybe they can help out!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Awww. She's a cutie patutie. I hope she finds a home quick. I assume she will since she's soooo cute.


----------



## AshRike (Dec 24, 2004)

Today is the date of adoption for her. She may be there as little as one more day before they put her down.


----------

